# Rescue Raffle Tickets & Total



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I have issued all of the Raffle Tickets to those that have sent me their donation info.

If you have donated and have yet to send me the information, please send it right away. If you haven't received your ticket numbers, then I have not received your info and you need to pm me.

Remember that you have until Sunday, July 18th for your donations to be included for the raffle drawing.

To date we have a total of *$4,405* which has been donated.

The generosity of SM, whether it be with money, prize donations, prayers or just your caring hearts is overwhelming. I love you guys. :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible!!!!! So many generous generous hearts, I am humbled and proud to be a part of such a group of caring people!!!

And a Big Thank You to Lynn for all your hard work organzing this!!!! xoxox


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow Wee! That's a big number, have we surpassed what was donated last year? 

This is so exciting!!!!!!! Only a few more days left!!!! :chili::chili::chili:

Got my fingers crossed!!!! I hope I win something!!!!! Winning is FUN!!!!! :HistericalSmiley:FUN FUN FUN!!!! :blush:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wow!! thats amazing!
well done SM!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

My goodness - what a total!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes - this is the most we've raised any of the years that I've handled the raffle (this is my 4th year).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow!!!! That is a fabulous total!!!!!!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is AWESOME!!!! This is such a kind and generous group. I'm very pleased to be a part of this bunch of crazy dog-lovin' people.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow - that's saying a lot particularly in this economy. I really think this will save some lives out there


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

AWESOME! Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

maltlovereileen said:


> Wow, that's incredible!!!!! So many generous generous hearts, I am humbled and proud to be a part of such a group of caring people!!!
> 
> And a Big Thank You to Lynn for all your hard work organzing this!!!! xoxox


:goodpost::goodpost:

:ThankYou:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Lynn, that is awesome!! :chili::chili:
:SM Rocks!:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG! You have all been so generous to donate to such worthy causes. Thank you!

...and there are a LOT of tickets. LOL! I hope one of my 3 is a big winner!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Lynn, what a wonderful job, and everyone who donated cash and prizes, this is a wonderful total. Hmmm. wonder if it could possibly hit $5000. So many fluffs will be helped with this.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We do have more donations that SM friends have pm'd me and emailed about. I haven't issued the tickets yet, but will work on it tomorrow. My boss is out of the office for the next 2 days, so things will be quiter. I'll have a new total for everyone then too.

Thanks for your patience. I've just been very busy at the office the last couple of days. But I assure you -- we won't have the drawing until all of the raffle ticket number have been issued.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo! It's almost time!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

We have until the 18th! Phew, I thought I missed it. I'll PM you tomorrow.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that's wonderful! That's a lot of generosity! We have such a great bunch of people on this forum. 
Lynn, you're a sweetheart for taking your time to do this. I can't wait to see the final total.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

New total today and still a few more days before the raffle. The generosity of SM is just overwhelming.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> New total today and still a few more days before the raffle. The generosity of SM is just overwhelming.


It sure is... there have been several threads the last bit that I have wished I could participate in the giving toward and was so overwhelmed at the member support that was able to come through. Such large hearts inhabit this board...they have done so much to ease the suffering of so many deserving little lives...it is truly truly incredible and awe inspiring!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Eileen -- the prays you send are as important as the money. Just keep on praying for the little white fluffs that aren't as lucky as the ones on SM.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*THANK YOU EVERYONE, THERE ARE SO MANY WONDERFUL, LOVING PEOPLE HERE. :aktion033::aktion033:*


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *THANK YOU EVERYONE, THERE ARE SO MANY WONDERFUL, LOVING PEOPLE HERE. :aktion033::aktion033:*



Paula, you got that right!!:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t::w00t::w00t::smilie_tischkante: I'm panicing....searching through my PM's for my raffle numbers!!!!!!!!

EVERYONE has to wait until I find them!!!!!! :sorry::hiding::brownbag: 
Oh, this is so embarrassing! 


I know they're here somewhere.............


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

LOL -- you are so funny. Like you thought that I believed that you guys would keep track of your #s. I keep them all on a spreadsheet.

Pat -- you really don't need to look for yours, I have them. 

Drawing is Monday and it will probably be later in the day before I can post the winners.

Remember to let me know about any additional donations made between today and Monday morning.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> LOL -- you are so funny. Like you thought that I believed that you guys would keep track of your #s. I keep them all on a spreadsheet.
> 
> Pat -- you really don't need to look for yours, I have them.
> 
> ...


 
Oh. :embarrassed: Alrighty then. Nevermind.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You guys are just the greatest! I can always count on you for a smile... or a shoulder... or a prayer. Hugs


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

The A Team said:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t::smilie_tischkante: I'm panicing....searching through my PM's for my raffle numbers!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE has to wait until I find them!!!!!! :sorry::hiding::brownbag:
> Oh, this is so embarrassing!
> ...


 

*PAT I LOVE YOU GIRLFRIEND:smrofl::smrofl::you rock:*


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so looking forward to the winners being posted!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *PAT I LOVE YOU GIRLFRIEND:smrofl::smrofl::you rock:*





The A Team said:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t::smilie_tischkante: I'm panicing....searching through my PM's for my raffle numbers!!!!!!!!
> 
> EVERYONE has to wait until I find them!!!!!! :sorry::hiding::brownbag:
> Oh, this is so embarrassing!
> ...


Pat - you're making me head for the Depends aisle of the store. :w00t: You just crack me up.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - you're making me head for the Depends aisle of the store. :w00t: You just crack me up.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 
Hey Susan pick me up some also:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - *you're making me head for the* *Depends* *aisle of the store*. :w00t: You just crack me up.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------

